# New Website AT LAST!!!!



## Incrtalent (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi Everybody!  No one has seen much of me around these parts lately, because I have been working myself into a stupor trying to get my biz off the ground, and at last, my retail website is up!  

Please stop by and visit at www.justimaginebath.com and give me your feedback.  I'd love to know what you guys think about it.  I know that it's not as cool as some of your websites, but I'm veerrry new at this.

Can't wait to hear what you think!

Thanks,
  Lisa


----------



## Lane (Jul 27, 2008)

Lookd great! Loooove your label design!


----------



## Incrtalent (Jul 27, 2008)

Lane!  Thanks so much for taking a look.  I LOOOOVE your website.  It's kinda my holy grail.  Alas, I am not that talented.  I am SOOO happy you like the label designs.  Took me months of playing around with publisher to design them.  Always felt ify about everything--like everyone out there knows so much more than I do.  To hear your encouraging comments is a HUGE relief!

Thanks SO much!

Lisa


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 27, 2008)

I have not had a lot of time to look at it, when I do I will write more. LOVE the lotion labels! Love the fact you split your scents into *collections*! I have always wanted to do that. My site is green w/ the whole  enchanted frog theme too so I am particularly drawn to words like enchanting & magical. Looks great.

More later when I can look better.


----------



## kwahlne (Jul 27, 2008)

Lisa, your website is fantastic!  GREAT JOB!  I have just started working on my website to start selling soap.  Still a newbie soap-maker myself but I love it so much!  I still have a long way to go with the site though!

I'm also working on labels and interesting names for my soap.  I hope to get it up and running soon.

Great job!  I'm very impressed!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## millyb60 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Your website...*

Hey,

I really like your website!! Love the theme! All of your products look fantastic - well done! 

Milly


----------



## Incrtalent (Jul 27, 2008)

Tabitha!

Thank you SO much!  I can't tell you how nice it is to hear encouraging words from someone of your experience!

Next up...I have to figure out how to promote it.  Ugh!  Martha and I are going to be in our first "Expo" this weekend.  It was pretty much a last minute deal, and I'm frankly terrified, but we're going to do our best.  It is sponsored by Natural Awakenings Magazine--a Living Healthy Expo.  I don't know how many direct sales we'll get out of it, but maybe we can at the least let people know we're here and promote our website.

Thanks again for looking!  Any critique you want to give me is always welcome.

God bless,
Lisa


----------



## brian0523 (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm impressed!  You did that all on your own and it's really well done!  Good for you!


----------



## Lane (Jul 30, 2008)

I was just wondering?... How come you don't post your ingredients on your site? Might be important to add that, heaven forbid you get a customer who orders something and after they receive it, they flip cookies because "I can't use this! You didn't tell me what was in it be fore hand...I want my money back...."  You know...just a thought  :wink:


----------



## Incrtalent (Jul 30, 2008)

You know, I thought about doing this, and in fact, we do have an information section on the types and kinds of ingredients we use in making our soaps, but I didn't post the recipe labels primarily because I have no idea how to do it.  I'm using one of those shopping carts that has a number of limitations on what it will and won't do.  But I tried to give a really good general overview and mentioned that they should ALWAYS check the product ingredient labels for sensitivities.  I also think I mentioned which ones specifically contained essential oils, blends, or fragrance oils and tried to make the product descriptions as detailed as possible.  Hopefully, that will do it!


----------



## Incrtalent (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks, Brian!  Although I cannot claim to have done it all on my own.  On the contrary, I hired someone to do the background construction, (because I don't know the code).  I just entered all the products, photos, and product descriptions, wrote the text,  and designed the site from an esthetic point of view.  It was ALOT of work!  

Glad you like it, though.  Like any new project, this is a first draft--but I think after what I've just been through to get it to this point, I'll just live with it for a while and learn to love it until I'm brave enough to move forward!


----------



## pink-north (Jul 30, 2008)

Great looking e-store!!!  . I liked it and found that it had a lot to offer.  Take a bow. Keep it up. I like to see fellow "forumers" success.


----------

